# GTO Discounts



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Got a e-mail today from GM stating that GM will be initiating a RED TAG sale through the end of the year starting 11/14/2005.

General Motors will be initiating a supplier discount +$100.00 to any and all customers through the remainder of the year


This is one step less than a true employee discount, BUT it is less than invoice. 

I am not sure yet if the program will include the GTO. But I am sure it will be at the discresion of the dealerships on whether or not they can/will participate in it.


Also keep in mind that they are removing $1000 of the $3000 rebate available on tomorrow. So you lose $1000, but you get the car at invoice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

*still hopeful of getting out of my car without thousands down*


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

When I get back to work I will work the #'s. I am in New York right now man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

okey dokey, will wait on your return.


----------

